# X-Trail Smelling clutch



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

2005 X-Trail SE 4WD 5speed manual transmission. 

Since I have my X-Trail, the clutch smells a lot when parking in and out in deep snow. I used to have GM cars with manual transmission and never had that problem before (Oldsmobile Alero, Chev. Cavalier and Oldsmobile Calais). I use the 4WD option and do not lock the differential. Now, from time to time, I heard a squeaky noise when I start moving.

Has anyone else experience that problem?  

Thank you!


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I have not experienced slip or squeak from my xy clutch but I used to hear squeaks from Ford clutch's allot in the past. It was ether a noisy release bearing or material being caught between clutch disc surface and flywheel or pressure plate (similar to brake squeak).

Your car is under warranty until next year so I recommend taking it to a garage and getting them to check it out, it could be a faulty pressure plate or release bearing trouble.


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

I went to my dealer several times for that problem and Nissan is telling me that the problem doses not exist and that clutch is not covered by warranty. Any way, we are going to court next week to figure out if Nissan will have to do the repair or not. 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## sars1981 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Claude,

I have the 2004 T Spec and town a caravan mine has done 50.000 and not long out of warranty. However I do not tow a lot only a couple of times a year maybe 200 miles or so. However I have noticed that when reversing whilst towing the clutch starts to really stink. I hadn't done anything about it until I broke down on Saturday, I was recovered into my local garage (not nissan) the problem is that the flywheel has overheated, it is also slightly scored and needs replacing. This is going to cost £1007 to have it repaired and my mechanic does not overcharge like nissan do.

My recommendation would be to get it looked at asap and replaced as the dual mass flywheel will go and you will have to replace the whole lot like me.

Good luck with the courts. Nissan after sales are awful.


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi sars1981,

Thank you for your advice. By the time I went to court, the warranty was over. Since the dealer hasn't produced any work order for my problem, I didn’t have any paper to prove it. I lost my case. 

Hope it won't cost you too much,

Claude


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

sars1981

Vehicles fitted dual mass flywheels have problems when towing. I know a couple of guys with Mondeo 2.2 TDCi's that are fitted with dual mass flywheels and both have complained of clutch slip when towing. This problem also affects the Ford Transit with the same engine.

Apparently the problem is the design of the flywheel wraps around the sides of the clutch preventing sufficient cooling so overheating occurs.

As far as I am aware, no manufacturer has admitted that a problem exists although Ford has said that the transit dual mass flywheel can be replaced with the standard flywheel and clutch assembly to get round this problem, but they say this fix can't be done on the Mondeo even though they use the same engine!!

I don't know if Nissan has a standard flywheel setup that could replace your dual mass assembly, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## GGG-Man (Jan 31, 2008)

*Xtrail Clutch Disgrace*

Dec 12 2002 Model 5 Speed Manual.

Xtrail clutch assembley is not want I would be boasting about. At 35,000kms first time I took the vechile on sand first bog. Car stalled nissan 4x4 lock did not engage correctly first time, shut engine off, then re-applied 4x4 lock. Wheels started spinning then engine stalled with bang and burning cluth. This all happened within 1 minute. I needed to be towed 40kms down the Double Island Point beach back to Noosa. Towed back to Nissan Dealer in Tawtain, and clutch assembley was completly twisted. They said it was not covered by Warranty, and wanted $3,500 to replace whole clutch assembley. Same weekend three other Nissan Xtrail where in the shed with the same issue which delayed the repairs. I ended up going through NRMA which they where only charge $2,200 for the repairs. 

Be mindful of dealers when you are in a bad situation, they will take you for a ride. Best to call a local Issurance representative to help you out.

Xtrail clutch system has failed my expectation, I never take the vechile on sand, it is cheaper to Rent a Real four wheel drive with a descent Transfer case and low gear. It ends up cheaper then putting the new clutch installed to the same challenge. 

Nissan need to toughen up the Clutch system and provide options for a stronger Assembley system, not just a Heavy Duty Clutch plate. The torque required to move a vechile in sand on the clutch assembly is far greater than a 30 degree hill climb with a few bumps in it.

G-Man


----------



## finnmilo (Jan 8, 2009)

*xtrail hopeless in sand*

I have just returned from Double Island Point with a smelly clutch, got bogged in the sand in the most pathetic manner, a word of warning to the owner of any xtrail, donot go near soft sand in your xtrail, the car simply is not up to it, it is to heavy and computer power responses such as traction control stop it from getting out of the most modest soft sand. I got bogged immediately, I previously had a suzuki sierra and it would go anywhere, I was embrassed how badly theis peice of junk bogged, and I will never consider going near beach again in it, i agree with the other guy, you are better off hiring a 4wd if you need to go on sand, just dont take your xtrail you will regret it. i hope I have destroyed my clutch, it smells but otherwise works ok.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of the automatic having any of these issues, or is it simply the manual that is a problem?


----------



## szumacherek (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello 

I would like to refresh this topic.
Lately I often drive in not deep snow using 4X4 LOCK Mode and sometimes I smell burnt clutch. Smell doesn't appear when I use AUTO Mode in not deep snow.
Do you have the same problem as I do?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

sars1981 said:


> Hi Claude,
> 
> I have the 2004 T Spec and town a caravan mine has done 50.000 and not long out of warranty. However I do not tow a lot only a couple of times a year maybe 200 miles or so. However I have noticed that when reversing whilst towing the clutch starts to really stink. I hadn't done anything about it until I broke down on Saturday, I was recovered into my local garage (not nissan) the problem is that the flywheel has overheated, it is also slightly scored and needs replacing. This is going to cost £1007 to have it repaired and my mechanic does not overcharge like nissan do.
> 
> ...


I also noticed the awful smell from my clutch when attempting to reverse my caravan or trailer into my driveway. 
I have since discovered on caravan forums in UK that this is a well known problem with X Trails!
Funny how Nissan are the only people that never know about or admit to these failings. Must be a Japanese trait as per Toyota!
Mike


----------



## szumacherek (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Clydesider

Could you give me the link to the caravan’s forums in UK which brings
up the matter with “smelling problem”

Regards,


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

szumacherek said:


> Hello Clydesider
> 
> Could you give me the link to the caravan’s forums in UK which brings
> up the matter with “smelling problem”
> ...


Here's one:X Trail Doesn't Like Reversing The Caravan - Caravan Talk
However if you "Google" X Trail smelling clutch you will get plenty of examples from various sources.
Mike


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

To all concered about clutch performance and smell.

First, it is a single mass flywheel, not dual like and audi or BMW. Evidencedby its poor/unsmooth clutch take up and clutch modulation. Anyhow, it's the nuance of the X-trail.

In regards to the smell, I live in Ontario, Canada and do a lot of snow driving and occasionally I will get the clutch smell when trying to dig it out from very deep snow. This is not abnormal if it is in lock since the clutch will always slip slightly. All manual transmission cars will, unless you have a high pressure plate assembly. Mechanically, either the clutch or the tires have to slip, typically in 4WD (unless the surface is totally loose) it's the clutch. Drive an Audi RS4 and it's the tires since it has an abundance of balls, which the X-trail does not. It an issue with the car being underpowered. 

The trasnmission breather tube i located very high in the engine bay so that water does not enter it and ruin the clutch assembly. The side affect is that any time there is normal or abusinve clutch slip you are going to smell it badly!

You don't get this in cars typically because the breather tube is farther down since the car is not designed for driving in water.

Hope this helps...

Cheers,

Oh ya - if your considering replacing a clutch call Nissan Canada as the whole factory assembly is only like $800 CAD including flywheel.


----------

